# Contaminated water in Hurghada



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Egyptians open water taps in their homes, and they put their hands on their hearts, fear of water, which afford them from serious diseases and unknown, destroy their health and acquire deadly diseases.

Do not depend on remote areas in the Lower and Upper Egypt, but also extends to the provinces of tourism, such as Hurghada. «Home» revealed a new scandal related to drinking water in the city of Hurghada, and found that the Holding Company for Drinking Water and Sanitation, the movement of the citizens contaminated water, are conducted within the cabinets dirty in the ground, they live rats and cockroaches and dead birds, and accumulate on the surface of many types of algae , and contaminated with microbes, and schistosomiasis, and drink compatriots, without the knowledge of those risks, because they reach them through tubes, drinking water, and vehicles transporting water of the company, which transmit diseases is the other, through the reservoirs, which filled the rust, and microbes, which was the direct cause of the outbreak of diseases between the people of the city, especially renal failure.

«Home» penetrated the tank drinking water main in Hurghada, which feeds the entire city and up to all homes, and recorded video and audio scandals and disasters amount to a crime against the citizens, and got confessions dangerous to workers the company, and drivers, to the effect that the water that drink people's invalid for human consumption because of the sheer volume of contamination within the water tanks.

«Employee»: Drinking water was mixed with sewage after pipe breakage rate in the city .. and «driver»: water color yellow and smell bad .. and the source of the company: 90% of diseases are caused by people's drinking water «contaminated»
«Reservoir of drinking water» though he fed the city of Hurghada, which have the status of a tourist great, the way it is going through the worst slums, surrounded by from all directions, old houses, detached a two-storey, located the tank in the middle of this region, surrounded by a fence does not exceed the height of and half meter. Garbage piles up along the walls of the place, throwing garbage bags populations from their balconies tank inside a building. And passing vehicles transporting drinking water amid homes until you reach the huge iron gate leading to the tank inside a building. And standing guard at the gate of the company, who it was necessary to use them to enter the place. Internal roads leading to the site of the main reservoir, unpaved and covered in mud, with rickety stands Cars bearing reservoirs above the stomach back to fill the water covered the rust from everywhere, and ends the way to the dozens of huge pipes hanging in the air. Each pipe at the end of a huge pump water faucet inside the trunks of cars.

Reservoirs are not subject to any operations cleaner and workers Enclon all kinds of insects inside
In the same place, there was a water reservoir in the bottom is a large room, deep and rectangular in shape and open without any cover, said the supervisor of the operations of filling the water inside the car, and called «Qureshi», which refers to the room «Here are stored drinking water that feed Hurghada completely, which of them drink people's », explaining that it completely exposed, and falls where rats and cockroaches and all kinds of insects and dead birds, and contain many types of algae, stressing that the people of the city drank from this reservoir, which filled microbes, dirt, and water does not pass on any filters pre-packaged in the car, or pumped into the main pipes that feed the city. And the Holding Company sells these waters on the basis of it drinking water, despite the danger to the lives of people. He accused «Qureshi» officials wasting large amounts of water, which fall out of the pipes pumping due to lack of maintenance, in what appeared to color the water inside the tank dark, and emit a foul odor is not borne by humans, as well as stones, which settles in the bottom of the tank, and anyone can see them clearly . We took a daily driver obtained a share of drinking water by the holding company, named «Yasser al-Akhras» place to another tank that rises from the ground about 5 feet away, walked up to him through one of the stairs, a large circular concrete tank filled with drinking water form, which poured from a huge pipe, comes from the main water line, creams, and also was uncovered, and in the trash inside, and stones, and iron rods, and plastic bags, and float on the water parasites tends page color to dark blue. The driver said that this tank fun where animals and insects, being exposed in the open air, and to mobilize it auto drinking water directly without passing through the filters, and is not subject to the supervision or any degree of cleanliness, and is selling the contaminated water for people on the grounds that it drinkable water. The «dumb» that the water company confuse sea water line of creams, which poured inside the tank directly, which leads to the injury of citizens with serious illnesses such as kidney failure, which is spread among the population of Hurghada, pointing out that the water was clean when it was subject to the supervision of the city of Hurghada , before moving their subordination to the holding company for drinking water, which issued diseases and epidemics across the water, which drank them poor people, who are unable to buy mineral water, after that the price of a bottle of small to two pounds, stressing that he had submitted dozens of complaints to the Department of Health against the company , but one of the officials Nehrh strongly, were not investigated in the complaints made by the Ministry of Health.

Drinking water reservoir, which is fed Hurghada without cover
Another driver said «home», the reservoir water main, contaminated and not suitable for drinking, and that he bought tons of water from the company for $ 5 pounds and sells for 35 pounds, due to the high price of diesel and maintenance of the vehicle, which transmits inside the water, purchased by residents of Hurghada, and noted Another driver that drinking water until recently was mixed with sewage, after breaking the sewage pipe in Hurghada, which led to mixing with drinking water.

He spoke employee tank water, who asked not to be named for «home», about what is happening from irregularities and scandals stark storing water inside the tanks holding company, and said it was non-conforming health, which guarantees the safety of the water, and clean, and made of concrete cement are not covered by any layer buffer, which is simply a tank huge circular receives water directly from the pipe, comes from the water line creams coming from the Nile water, and pour into the reservoir Ring, are assembled water in the tank last a rectangular room underground open, too, explaining that Both reservoirs drops it daily all types of insects, and dead animals, which are found inside the tank, and is recovered from the inside of the tank to know the workers, adding that the tanks are not subject to any of cleanliness by the company, the place is deserted inhabited by stray dogs, because of the lack of walls high , and that these dogs fall on an ongoing basis within the reservoirs, and drink them, and the movement of her illness, other than birds drink also water, explaining that the pipes to pump water into the tanks, cars, rusting, and for decades was not subject to the maintenance and cleanliness, and pointed to the seriousness of the cars the movement of water to households, which filled the rust due to lack of oversight, from the company or the Department of Health, adding that the water company is exposed to theft, there are dozens of people's walk daily to the reservoirs to fill water bottles without addressing them one, and large quantities of other waste on the ground because of neglect of workers who leave water taps open after filling cars, workers and drivers, use the reservoir water in the shower, noting that the company make a profit in the millions, and in spite of it, not conducting any maintenance or development.

Microbes Alqadhiroat fill the water tank, which fed Hurghada
Another driver called «Yasser mouse», owns a car trailer to transport the water, and the contractor with «Holding Company» he says he gets tons of water to 55 pounds when the company was under the supervision of the Council of the city of Hurghada, and then moved to «Holding drinking water», which has been raise prices gradually until it reached at the present time to 5 pounds per ton, although they carry within microbes. He revealed to us that he once pour some water inside the bottle and found the color yellow, and it was clear that they mixed with sewage, stressing that this is so often with some of his fellow drivers, and filed complaints to the officials of the company, and provided them with samples of the water. He explained that the company's drivers are required to sell a ton at $ «10» pounds, and do not take into account the length of the distance away from Hurghada and is estimated at 65 kilometers.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Contaminated water part two.

Algae and microbes and schistosomiasis accumulate in water tanks .. Cars and transport of water filled rust
Complained another driver, the lack of quantity, paid to drivers of drinking water, and said that hotels suffer from severe disability in the water, but the company is deliberately harassing the hotels, and citizens, in spite of the availability of water, which is what drives some people to sell water on the market black, especially in the summer, hinting that he smelled a foul odor when water fills inside his car. A source within the holding company for drinking water, the Red Sea, the desalination plant, owned by the company, the movement of toxins to the people, which produces daily 1,000 tons, gets her water through the line creams, line another by sea, and fed the city of Hurghada, explaining that the water produced by the station, lacks the elements of safety and security as a commodity sold to the people, but what happens on the ground that the water is not kept inside the tanks clean, and all the pipes that pass by non-sterile, and are not subject to periodic cleaning every 6 months in accordance with the safety standards, suggesting that the process of cleaning pipes that convey water to the citizens, it must pass through an operation air pressure inside, and must flow of 10 thousand tons, at least inside the washing piping materials, stainless steel and bacteria, he said, adding that the company received a surplus of desalination processes on the beach in Hurghada, and contaminated materials very serious , because the process water from desalination, a scientific method to be followed during disposal, and must be separated in the beginning within the basins and dried out, and this does not happen, and the company get rid of them in the sea directly.

Another employee, who requested anonymity, revealed «home» to water plants of the company, not only spots the movement of all kinds of serious diseases of the people, and the drinking water used by the people of Hurghada, is worse and more dangerous waters in Egypt, because they are not subject to any technical standards, and all employees of the stations, non-specialists, pointing out that the president of the company in the Red Sea, aware and confident as water-borne contamination and germs harmful to the poor people, he himself admits this, and do not act to cleanse the reservoirs and water plants, because they are very expensive process. http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/508057


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Apparently this facility supplies water to the whole of Hurghada via tanker and pipeline! Not to me though, I get mine from a well. Am pretty sure all the big hotels have desalination plants so they're ok.


----------

